# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2020



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 09:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2020 às 19:42)

Boas,
Fevereiro começou, mas só no calendário. 

Mais alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã. De tarde já não choveu, mas ainda não foi hoje que se viu o sol. 

Quanto aos acumulados de hoje, o destaque vai para Portalegre com 4.5mm. O evento rendeu cerca de 35mm nesta estação e 6mm na netatmo. 

Sigo com *15,6ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2020 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com cheirinho a Primavera. 

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2020 às 23:52)

A dorsal vai ganhando terreno e graças a ela estão previstos 23ºC para aqui na terça feira. No ano passado foi no final do mês, e este ano é logo no inicio sendo que estão previstos 17ºC até ao final da previsão automática do IPMA. Sejamos bem-vindos aos invernos do futuro! 
Pode ser que em Abril caia um nevão na Serra de S. Mamede, como no ano passado. 

O céu limpou e lá começou a inversão. *9,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2020 às 12:36)

Bom dia,
E finalmente, dia com sol e apenas algumas nuvens altas.
Hoje é dia de Nossa senhora das Candeias e diz o ditado, "Em dia da Senhora das Candeias, se estiver o céu a rir, está o inverno para vir, se estiver a chorar, está o inverno a passar!". Vamos ver...
O gato também já tinha saudades de apanhar sol 





Bem agradável,* 18,2ºC* e vento fraco de Leste neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2020 às 12:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje é dia de Nossa senhora das Candeias e diz o ditado, "Em dia da Senhora das Candeias, se estiver o céu a rir, está o inverno para vir, se estiver a chorar, está o inverno a passar!". Vamos ver...


Esperemos que a profecia se cumpra.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2020 às 23:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esperemos que a profecia se cumpra.


Eu até digo mais 
Até final de fevereiro iremos ter surpresas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2020 às 08:48)

Ontem a estação de Castro Marim(IPMA) foi aos 24,9 graus.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2020 às 19:09)

Máxima de 21.4ºC na EMA de Portalegre, acho que é um dos valores mais altos dos últimos 20 anos nesta primeira parte do ano. 22.4ºC de máxima na minha estação.


----------



## comentador (3 Fev 2020 às 20:24)

Boa noite! O dia começou com algum nevoeiro que rapidamente se dissipou e deu origem a um dia de céu limpo e temperaturas de Primavera. A máxima atingiu 23 ºC.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Fev 2020 às 23:31)

Por Cuba chegou aos 25.4ºC esta tarde durante cerca de duas horas com vento nulo, coisa rara por aqui... a esta hora 16.7ºC e não parece nada que estamos em Fevereiro. Numa primeira fase pode-nos saber bem, mas estes sucessivos sinais de aumento generalizado da temperatura devem pelo menos nos inquietar...


----------



## aoc36 (4 Fev 2020 às 12:06)

Sigo com 23,7 por Albufeira, dia de primavera tipo Maio e não de inverno.


----------



## cool (4 Fev 2020 às 13:44)

Boas.
Dia verdadeiramente primaveril aqui por Grândola...pouco habitual para o inicio de Fevereiro.
Sabe bem este tempo....mas está completamente fora do seu ciclo habitual....
Vai secar muito a terra que estava de feição para receber mais chuva e pôr as linhas de água a correr.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do mês.




Quem está feliz da vida com estas temperaturas são os cágados que vivem no açude e que aproveitam para tomar os primeiros banhos de sol (que costumam acontecer bastante mais tarde):





.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2020 às 13:57)

26,2ºC no Sítio das Fontes neste momento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2020 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor para a época.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC

Algumas estações registaram máximas superiores a 25ºC que é considerado como dia de Verão devido sobretudo ao vento de Norte, tal como acontece no Verão. Em Faro e Olhão o vento não rodou para Norte durante o dia e as temperaturas não subiram tanto como o esperado, Faro tinha uma máxima de 26ºC e ficou pelos 21.5ºC, o que dá um erro de 4.5ºC em relação à previsão prevista, embora outras zonas do Algarve tivessem chegado a esses valores. 

O valor mais alto, que tenho registado para Fevereiro é de 23.3ºC no dia 25/02/2011.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2020 às 20:21)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas que ao contrário de outros sítios, dissipou-se a meio da manhã permitindo assim que a temperatura subisse bem ao longo do dia. As temperaturas são agradáveis, mas é mau pensar que temos tais valores em pleno mês de Fevereiro. É das tais coisas, esta situação se fosse no verão originava uma forte onda de calor e lá para Abril ou Maio surge uma situação que se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, daria um evento interessante a nível de frio e talvez neve. Enfim, isto está mesmo a ficar tudo trocado e à base de extremos.
Estive pela zona de Marvão e era bem visível o nevoeiro no vale do Tejo que persistiu o dia todo nos locais mais abrigados.
Cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:





Belíssima fonte:








E cursos de água a correr bem:








Marvão, lá em cima:




Claramente que começam a aparecer estes bichinhos...




Em Marvão, por volta das 17h ainda era visível nevoeiro no Vale do Tejo.












Ponto mais alto da Gardunha possivelmente. A visibilidade não era a melhor porque esteve sempre presente alguma neblina.





Zona envolvente da Serra de S. Mamede:












Castelo de Vide:




___________________
Máx: *22,8ºC*
Min: *4,7ºC*

Neste momento, *9,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 21:35)

ecobcg disse:


> 26,2ºC no Sítio das Fontes neste momento...



Penso que vi bem, a tua estação foi aos 27,2 graus, impressionante.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2020 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Estive pela zona de Marvão e era bem visível o nevoeiro no vale do Tejo que persistiu o dia todo nos locais mais abrigados.Cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente. Que belas panorámicas, uma zona muito bonita. A (re)visitar logo que possível.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 23:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas que ao contrário de outros sítios, dissipou-se a meio da manhã permitindo assim que a temperatura subisse bem ao longo do dia. As temperaturas são agradáveis, mas é mau pensar que temos tais valores em pleno mês de Fevereiro. É das tais coisas, esta situação se fosse no verão originava uma forte onda de calor e lá para Abril ou Maio surge uma situação que se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, daria um evento interessante a nível de frio e talvez neve. Enfim, isto está mesmo a ficar tudo trocado e à base de extremos.
> Estive pela zona de Marvão e era bem visível o nevoeiro no vale do Tejo que persistiu o dia todo nos locais mais abrigados.
> Cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> ...


 Paisagens fantásticas Jorge, em Agosto se tudo correr bem, vou finalmente estar por ai uns dias, para conhecer esse parque natural  Mais propriamente na localidade de Portagem  Algumas sugestões de locais a visitar para me ajudarem no meu itinerário?!  @joralentejano , @Davidmpb , @SpiderVV, @Dias Miguel ?! Estou aberto a sugestões e conto com a vossa ajuda , obrigado 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2020 às 23:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas que ao contrário de outros sítios, dissipou-se a meio da manhã permitindo assim que a temperatura subisse bem ao longo do dia. As temperaturas são agradáveis, mas é mau pensar que temos tais valores em pleno mês de Fevereiro. É das tais coisas, esta situação se fosse no verão originava uma forte onda de calor e lá para Abril ou Maio surge uma situação que se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, daria um evento interessante a nível de frio e talvez neve. Enfim, isto está mesmo a ficar tudo trocado e à base de extremos.
> Estive pela zona de Marvão e era bem visível o nevoeiro no vale do Tejo que persistiu o dia todo nos locais mais abrigados.
> Cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> ...


Eu vejo a Serra da Estrela logo atrás da Gardunha. Aliás, vê-se bastante bem a Serra da Estrela, pelas fotografias.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 00:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Excelente. Que belas panorámicas, uma zona muito bonita. A (re)visitar logo que possível.


Obrigado!!  É verdade e acho que fazes muito bem. 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Paisagens fantásticas Jorge, em Agosto se tudo correr bem, vou finalmente estar por ai uns dias, para conhecer esse parque natural  Mais propriamente na localidade de Portagem  Algumas sugestões de locais a visitar para me ajudarem no meu itinerário?!  @joralentejano , @Davidmpb , @SpiderVV, @Dias Miguel ?! Estou aberto a sugestões e conto com a vossa ajuda , obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo!  Quanto ás sugestões do itinerário, vou mandar as minhas por mensagem privada para não criar off-topic. 


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu vejo a Serra da Estrela logo atrás da Gardunha. Aliás, vê-se bastante bem a Serra da Estrela, pelas fotografias.


Penso que todas as montanhas visíveis nas fotos fazem parte da Gardunha, pois a Serra da Estrela fica muito para Norte. 
Aquela montanha mais alta que se vê numa das fotos deve ser este local para onde a seta aponta:




_______________
Noite fresca, sigo com *5,6ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2020 às 00:18)

Se bem que atenção que é possível ver a Serra da Estrela a partir da Serra de São Mamede, especialmente quando a Estrela está nevada.  Tem é de estar a atmosfera estável/céu limpo.


----------



## Gates (5 Fev 2020 às 01:00)

Confirmo, já vi a Estrela nevada do alto do Marvao. E via-se muito bem.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2020 às 02:05)

Confirmo. A Estrela e visivel do Marvao. E a Norte e visivel tambem de Tras-os-Montes.

PS: dizem que tambem se ve a Serra de Gata.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 02:19)

frederico disse:


> Confirmo. A Estrela e visivel do Marvao. E a Norte e visivel tambem de Tras-os-Montes.
> 
> PS: dizem que tambem se ve a Serra de Gata.


Certamente que em dias com humidade reduzida e atmosfera bem limpa é que se deve ver bem todas as serras.
Com dias assim, de Arronches também consigo avistar as serras a Sul de Badajoz, mas hoje também não era o caso.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2020 às 08:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Penso que vi bem, a tua estação foi aos 27,2 graus, impressionante.



Confirmo! Aqueceu bem ali. E em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, chegou muito perto dos 26ºC ao final da tarde. Valores impressionantes mesmo!


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2020 às 09:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Paisagens fantásticas Jorge, em Agosto se tudo correr bem, vou finalmente estar por ai uns dias, para conhecer esse parque natural  Mais propriamente na localidade de Portagem  Algumas sugestões de locais a visitar para me ajudarem no meu itinerário?!  @joralentejano , @Davidmpb , @SpiderVV, @Dias Miguel ?! Estou aberto a sugestões e conto com a vossa ajuda , obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será um gosto ajudar-te, mas previno-te: prepara-te para levar mais uns kgs. no regresso


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2020 às 09:19)

frederico disse:


> Confirmo. A Estrela e visivel do Marvao. E a Norte e visivel tambem de Tras-os-Montes.
> 
> PS: dizem que tambem se ve a Serra de Gata.



A Serra de Gata é mais difícil, pois existem mais elevações a NE do que a NO. Por exemplo é bem visível Monsanto e as serranias de Penha Garcia, mas a Serra de Malcata não é visível...
Para teres uma ideia das vistas, deixo-te o link. Pena não dá para ver da Torre de Menagem...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2020 às 12:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Será um gosto ajudar-te, mas previno-te: prepara-te para levar mais uns kgs. no regresso



Nas férias isso acontece sempre  Mas claro, sei que vou para um local idílico no que toca a gastronomia  O @joralentejano já meu uma dicas , mas se precisar de mais alguma coisa eu aviso  Obrigado ao dois 

Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2020 às 14:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Certamente que em dias com humidade reduzida e atmosfera bem limpa é que se deve ver bem todas as serras.
> Com dias assim, de Arronches também consigo avistar as serras a Sul de Badajoz, mas hoje também não era o caso.



Na foto que publicaste dá bem para ver a Serra da Estrela. 

A primeira linha de serras que se vê é a Gardunha, a que fica atrás é a Estrela, que sobressai sobre a Gardunha. A silhueta da Estrela é inconfundível e a sua elevada proeminência faz com que seja visível a  distancias de mais de 100km , já vi a Serra da Estrela desde vários sítios diferentes e longe uns dos outros.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2020 às 17:39)

Quando tiverem dúvidas usem uns binóculos... as torres lá no cimo são a prova dos nove. A Estrela é visível desde vários locais todos a grande distância uns dos outros, por exemplo, é visível da nacional que sobe para o planalto transmontano a partir de Freixo-de-Espada-à-Cinta.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2020 às 17:57)

frederico disse:


> Confirmo. A Estrela e visivel do Marvao. E a Norte e *visivel tambem de Tras-os-Montes*.
> 
> PS: dizem que também se ve a Serra de Gata.



A silhueta da Serra da Estrela é perfeitamente visível em dias de boa visibilidade, nomeadamente do Marão e Bornes, também da zona de Mogadouro ( do Castelo) e Freixo de espada à Cinta.

Nos planaltos Transmontanos os horizontes são vastos, como prova esta foto que fiz em Março/2019 no IC5, quem vai para Miranda do Douro, a Serra de Gredos em Espanha, no Sistema Central, são cerca de 160 km de distância em linha recta, naturalmente foi usada uma tele objectiva com grande alcance (600 mm).


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 19:30)

Boas,
Hoje não houve nevoeiro, nem grande inversão devido ao vento de leste que apareceu a meio da madrugada. No geral, foi mais um dia ameno e com algumas nuvens altas.
Árvores floridas na estrada entre Arronches e Elvas é o que não falta e os campos estão totalmente amarelos devido ás azedas. As Acácias também vão dando o ar de sua graça. 
Máx: *19,8ºC*
Min: *5,3ºC*

Tatual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2020 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado pela hora de almoço com o chamado "rabo do levante" e uma descida da temperatura algo considerável em alguns locais. 

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC


----------



## Tonton (5 Fev 2020 às 21:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado pela hora de almoço com o chamado "rabo do levante" e uma descida da temperatura algo considerável em alguns locais.
> 
> Máxima: 18.1ºC
> mínima: 10.7ºC



Até dá direito a aviso amarelo e tudo, levante como no Verão...





*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Faro*
Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Na costa Sul, ondas de sueste com 2 a 2,5 metros.
Válido entre *2020-02-06 00:00:00* e *2020-02-06 12:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Fev 2020 às 22:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas que ao contrário de outros sítios, dissipou-se a meio da manhã permitindo assim que a temperatura subisse bem ao longo do dia. As temperaturas são agradáveis, mas é mau pensar que temos tais valores em pleno mês de Fevereiro. É das tais coisas, esta situação se fosse no verão originava uma forte onda de calor e lá para Abril ou Maio surge uma situação que se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, daria um evento interessante a nível de frio e talvez neve. Enfim, isto está mesmo a ficar tudo trocado e à base de extremos.
> Estive pela zona de Marvão e era bem visível o nevoeiro no vale do Tejo que persistiu o dia todo nos locais mais abrigados.




Como já aqui foi dito por outros membros, numa das imagens, que tomei a liberdade de editar, é bem visível a Serra da Estrela (contorno a preto), imponente a norte da Gardunha (contorno a azul), para além do nevoeiro sobre o vale do Tejo que sublinha a "fronteira" entre o Alentejo e as Beiras, sendo também visível o que creio ser Castelo Branco.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 22:25)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Como já aqui foi dito por outros membros, numa das imagens, que tomei a liberdade de editar, é bem visível a Serra da Estrela (contorno a preto), imponente a norte da Gardunha (contorno a azul), para além do nevoeiro sobre o vale do Tejo que sublinha a "fronteira" entre o Alentejo e as Beiras, sendo também visível o que creio ser Castelo Branco.


Sim, a foto foi tirada para Norte, na direção de Castelo Branco. No entanto, não pensei que a cidade fosse visível, mas é bem provável que seja porque o nevoeiro que ainda persistia a essa hora, verificava-se no satélite que era numa zona do vale do Tejo, a sul de Castelo Branco.
Ao inicio não tinha a certeza que fosse mesmo a Serra da Estrela, mas faz sentido. Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2020 às 22:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Paisagens fantásticas Jorge, em Agosto se tudo correr bem, vou finalmente estar por ai uns dias, para conhecer esse parque natural  Mais propriamente na localidade de Portagem  Algumas sugestões de locais a visitar para me ajudarem no meu itinerário?!  @joralentejano , @Davidmpb , @SpiderVV, @Dias Miguel ?! Estou aberto a sugestões e conto com a vossa ajuda , obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fazes bem em visitar a Portagem, é uma zona que gosto bastante, aproveitas e conheces o Castelo de Marvão, é só subir uns (poucos) kms desde a Portagem, a zona do Porto da Espada onde há imensos castanheiros e Castelo de vide, enfim, opções não faltam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2020 às 22:39)

Tonton disse:


> Até dá direito a aviso amarelo e tudo, levante como no Verão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fevereiro é normal ter levante, por exemplo, em 2008 tivemos 21 dias seguidos com levante. 

http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08554&ano=2008&mes=2&day=28&hora=18&min=0&ndays=35.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2020 às 22:40)

Eu também consigo ver a serra da Estrela a partir de Marvão, com neve então, fica mais fácil de identificar.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Fev 2020 às 23:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu também consigo ver a serra da Estrela a partir de Marvão, com neve então, fica mais fácil de identificar.


Encontrei esta obra prima no _Flickr,_ que deve ter sido tirada do alto de S. Mamede...Que "fotão"!!!


Marvão by Joao Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2020 às 22:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fazes bem em visitar a Portagem, é uma zona que gosto bastante, aproveitas e conheces o Castelo de Marvão, é só subir uns (poucos) kms desde a Portagem, a zona do Porto da Espada onde há imensos castanheiros e Castelo de vide, enfim, opções não faltam.


Obrigado David, já ando à muito tempo para visitar essa zona, parece que desta é que vai ser, se surgirem dúvidas eu pergunto  Obrigado 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2020 às 05:06)

Estou a pensar ir la quando tirar ferias em Abril talvez faca uma reportagem aqui no forum em directo, sobre flora nativa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Fev 2020 às 09:07)

Bom dia, 
Último dia de chuva foi no dia 25 Janeiro já faz cerca de 15 dias, sendo que seguramente mais uns 15 dias virão.. 
A questão agora será quando voltará novamente a chover aqui por estas bandas, sendo de realçar que em todo o país desde essa altura as temperaturas estão bem acima da média e de acordo com as previsões assim continuará nas proximas semanas. 
A nível sazonal persiste o prognóstico de precipitação abaixo da média e temperaturas acima da média nos próximos meses. Não me lembro de uma anomalia tão vincada nas temperaturas como a que está prevista!!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Fev 2020 às 12:15)

As plantas estão a começar a acordar! Estamos a 7 de Fevereiro...
Entretanto paira outra vez o fantasma da seca...agricola, pois a hídrica é já bem vincada. Se o mês for seco o que é provável tem de se regar para manter as coisas, laranjeiras, abacateiros, etc


----------



## comentador (7 Fev 2020 às 17:30)

trovoadas disse:


> As plantas estão a começar a acordar! Estamos a 7 de Fevereiro...
> Entretanto paira outra vez o fantasma da seca...agricola, pois a hídrica é já bem vincada. Se o mês for seco o que é provável tem de se regar para manter as coisas, laranjeiras, abacateiros, etc



O pior é que na minha zona mais logo nem água para regar as coisas temos. O vale do Sado tem sido das zonas com menos precipitação desde há já uns anos para cá. E este inverno tem sido uma miséria. A continuar assim a actividade agrícola torna-se impossível sem água. E de ano para ano a quantidade de precipitação tem vindo a reduzir cada vez mais.  A situação é grave!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Fev 2020 às 18:12)

comentador disse:


> O pior é que na minha zona mais logo nem água para regar as coisas temos. O vale do Sado tem sido das zonas com menos precipitação desde há já uns anos para cá. E este inverno tem sido uma miséria. A continuar assim a actividade agrícola torna-se impossível sem água. E de ano para ano a quantidade de precipitação tem vindo a reduzir cada vez mais.  A situação é grave!!!



Por acaso não vejo lá muito famoso, o padrão actual promete dominar as próximas semanas, e a perspectiva é que se prolongue por Março adentro o que associado a temperaturas previstas bem acima da média fará com que a secagem dos solos seja mais rápido.
Para já a perspectiva é de uma Primavera quente e seca mas aguardemos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 11:38)

Esta frente, como já era de esperar, foi um desastre a sul do Tejo. 
Vá lá que ainda caiu qualquer coisa em grande parte do Alentejo (entre 0,1 e 0,2 mm), que deu para molhar o chão. Mas é interessante como uma frente que parecia vir com bastante intensidade, chegar ao Sul e dissipar-se completamente devido ao anticiclone.  
E agora a seguir vêm novamente os 20°C que o povo tanto quer...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2020 às 12:20)

A aproveitar o último dia nublado por aqui... 
Frente? Mas qual frente?...

É uma pena não chover... Nota-se alguma recuperação da vegetação e muito verde nos campos mas infelizmente como vem a ser hábito não chove nos momentos chave.
Será que é o último golpe de glória antes da machadada final?


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2020 às 20:29)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu muito nublado e chuviscos por aqui. 

0.7mm mensais na netatmo devido aos nevoeiros. Se não chover o mês de fevereiro todo não me surpreende porque no ano passado foi igual por cá, teve 12mm mensais graças a uma frente que atravessou esta zona de 31 de janeiro para 1.

*12,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2020 às 22:08)

Boas,
Tópico parado tal como o tempo e não há mudanças à vista. Pode ser que Março ou Abril compensem esta tristeza. 
O dia de hoje foi de céu limpo, mas com um grande manto de nuvens no horizonte que persistiu o dia todo. Ao cair da noite ainda avançou, mas neste momento está tudo limpo. As temperaturas de primavera persistem e as plantas vão dando todas sinal de vida, estive em Badajoz e a temperatura rondou sempre os 20/21ºC. 
Por aqui, não esteve muito longe de tais valores. 
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min:* 4,1ºC*

Tatual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2020 às 03:06)

Nevoeiro extremamente cerrado e molhado por aqui. Até os telhados estão a pingar, sempre dá para acumular umas décimas  e vai mantendo os solos bem húmidos. 

*9,6*C*


----------



## AMFC (11 Fev 2020 às 10:32)

Infelizmente tudo indica que será um verão desastroso para o sul, 2º consecutivo inverno sequissimo terá consequências  devastadoras.
Ainda há tempo para alguma mudança, espero que tal ocorra.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2020 às 19:22)

Boas,
Este ano só há temperaturas máximas mais normais de inverno caso o nevoeiro persista o dia inteiro. O dia de hoje foi então marcado por nevoeiro persistente e claro, a temperatura deu um tombo em relação a ontem.






Marvão hoje 

Máx: *12,2ºC*
Min: *7,4ºC*

Neste momento, *11ºC* e o nevoeiro permanece ainda em altitude.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2020 às 19:24)

E à conta do nevoeiro tive máxima de 11.6ºC em Portalegre. A inversão térmica permitiu também com que a mínima baixasse aos 7.4ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Fev 2020 às 19:03)

Mais um dia pachorrento, céu encoberto e muita humidade, ainda se acumularam umas décimas devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2020 às 19:22)

Boas,
Mais um dia de nevoeiro e chuviscos. Pelo menos estes que têm estado a cair agora já molharam a estrada e à pala dos nevoeiros a netatmo tem 1mm acumulado mensalmente.  Bem, fora de brincadeiras isto é terrível e ainda é mais quando só se vê anticiclone nas previsões. Nem sei o que será das regiões onde até naquela semana de dezembro não choveu grande coisa, caso isto não mude.
Bem, aqui pelos meus lados está tudo bem verdejante e os cursos de água correm bem. Isto tudo graças a apenas 1 semana no meio de muitas, pois a pouca chuva de janeiro só teve algum efeito graças a isso. O lado bom de ter estes dias pachorrentos é que mantém a humidade, já que não chove nada de jeito...









Máx: *11,7ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Tatual: *10,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2020 às 20:30)

O gráfico de temperatura da minha estação em Portalegre é uma linha recta hoje, praticamente...  Mais um dia de nevoeiro por lá, com 0.4mm acumulados. Máxima de 11.1ºC e mínima de 9.3ºC. A máxima foi às 0h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2020 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com algum sol e a tarde foi mais nublada.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 12.1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2020 às 20:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> O gráfico de temperatura da minha estação em Portalegre é uma linha recta hoje, praticamente...  Mais um dia de nevoeiro por lá, com 0.4mm acumulados. Máxima de 11.1ºC e mínima de 9.3ºC. A máxima foi às 0h.


Sem dúvida que os últimos dias têm sido uma autêntica tristeza, não chove, nem faz sol. O único lado bom é que a humidade não evapora tão depressa.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2020 às 21:09)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, chuviscou durante a noite e manhã, mas por volta da hora de almoço ainda apareceu o sol. No entanto, durante a tarde voltou a cobrir e só ao poente é que o sol voltou a dar o ar de sua graça.
Hoje andei em aventura pelo P. N. da Serra de S. Mamede... e cá deixo a reportagem do passeio feito na serra. Qualquer curso de água corre e eram bem evidentes os estragos causados pelas chuvas de dezembro.
Andei à procura da nascente da Ribeira de Arronches e de uma cascata existente perto da mesma, mas sem sucesso. Estive num trilho mesmo ao lado da nascente, mas os acessos eram terríveis. No entanto, valeu a pena na mesma! 
Inicialmente, cascata do Pego do Inferno, perto da freguesia de Mosteiros:





Acácias a florescer...




Entretanto, já pelo meio do parque...




Paisagens diferentes daquelas a que estou habituado...












Já muito perto da nascente da Ribeira de Arronches....
Breve descrição:












Depois, ainda decidi dar um saltinho ao ponto alto da serra, que está à esquerda. No canto inferior direito acima dos pinheiros, é visível o local onde foram tiradas as fotos anteriores.




___________




Já no alto, estavam 8ºC com algum vento. Bem desagradável e fiquei com as mãos geladas, imagino com uma entrada fria à séria. 
Marvão em frente e a Barragem da Apartadura à esquerda.








Entretanto, o efeito orográfico começou a trabalhar, formando-se nevoeiro e fazendo com que a sensação ficasse ainda mais desagradável.








Por fim, poente visto do Miradouro da serra, já perto de Portalegre.








____________

Peço desculpa pelo grande número de fotos. Já que não há nada de jeito para relatar meteorologicamente falando, anima-se um pouco isto assim. 

Céu nublado e *11,6ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2020 às 09:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por cá, chuviscou durante a noite e manhã, mas por volta da hora de almoço ainda apareceu o sol. No entanto, durante a tarde voltou a cobrir e só ao poente é que o sol voltou a dar o ar de sua graça.
> Hoje andei em aventura pelo P. N. da Serra de S. Mamede... e cá deixo a reportagem do passeio feito na serra. Qualquer curso de água corre e eram bem evidentes os estragos causados pelas chuvas de dezembro.
> Andei à procura da nascente da Ribeira de Arronches e de uma cascata existente perto da mesma, mas sem sucesso. Estive num trilho mesmo ao lado da nascente, mas os acessos eram terríveis. No entanto, valeu a pena na mesma!
> ...



Há pessoas com sorte. Nem tempo tenho para dar uma volta pelo Vale Lourenço. Adoro essa área da Serra de S. Mamede, pequenos tesouros escondidos no Alto Alentejo. As paisagens ripicolas da Ribeira de Arronches no Vale Lourenço são extraordinárias, principalmente no Outono, qual há a mudança do Inferno Estival para o renascimento outonal.


----------



## comentador (14 Fev 2020 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Em Alvalade está um grande nevoeiro que molhou tudo, está tudo húmido.Os nevoeiros e os orvalhos têm sido a sorte em ir mantendo a vegetação verde. Assim que descobre o Sol já é visível algum "stress" hídrico nas plantas em pontos do solo mais altos. Daqui para a frente com o aumento da luz do dia e o consequente aumento da evapotranspiração começa-se a verificar de dia para dia o declínio das plantas, se não chover. Enfim, os efeitos das alterações climáticas a passo largo de ano para ano.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Fev 2020 às 10:52)

Registos de regalar a vista @joralentejano  Muito bom, obrigado   Agua é vida, e por aí estamos bem abastecidos , o armazenamento da barragem da Apartadura é bem o exemplo disso, um exemplo muito real de como a orografia faz toda a diferença


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2020 às 20:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há pessoas com sorte. Nem tempo tenho para dar uma volta pelo Vale Lourenço. Adoro essa área da Serra de S. Mamede, pequenos tesouros escondidos no Alto Alentejo. As paisagens ripicolas da Ribeira de Arronches no Vale Lourenço são extraordinárias, principalmente no Outono, qual há a mudança do Inferno Estival para o renascimento outonal.


Temos de aproveitar sempre que há possibilidade!  Nunca tinha estado por aqueles lados e sem dúvida que tem paisagens fantásticas, só foi pena não haver sol.


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos de regalar a vista @joralentejano  Muito bom, obrigado   Agua é vida, e por aí estamos bem abastecidos , o armazenamento da barragem da Apartadura é bem o exemplo disso, um exemplo muito real de como a orografia faz toda a diferença


Muito Obrigado Ricardo!  É verdade, a Barragem da Apartadura recuperou bem, mas também é pequena e não estava numa situação tão crítica. Aqui para os meus lados, a Barragem do Caia ainda está bem abaixo daquilo que desejaríamos, mas ainda assim recuperou bem com aquela semana. Muita água caiu durante esses dias e era bastante evidente, tal era a quantidade de terra e pedras acumuladas naqueles trilhos...não foi por acaso que o Rio Caia galgou pontes e margens.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2020 às 21:06)

Boas,
Nevoeiro matinal que só se dissipou por completo mais perto da hora de almoço. Tarde de céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável.
Os dias passam e o monstro do anticiclone não dá sinais de desaparecer uns 2/3 dias, pelo menos. 0.1mm previstos para aqui pelo GFS até 29 de fevereiro e os restantes até ás 240h não estão diferentes, enfim...
Máx: *17,8ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *8,3ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2020 às 22:04)

Boa Noite,
Noite fresca e de resto mais do mesmo, céu pouco nublado e temperatura bem agradável. Já se andava bem de t-shirt...





Marca da ventania de leste ocorrida em janeiro bem evidente no sobreiro que está ao fundo da foto.
______________
Máx: *19,5ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC*

Neste momento, *9,1ºC*.


----------



## JPAG (15 Fev 2020 às 23:07)

Boa noite. 

Apesar de acompanhar quase diariamente o fórum tenho participado muito pouco. Talvez devido à "pasmaceira" meteorológica que tem estado na região. 

Os dias têm estado muito amenos. Cada ano que passa os dias de t-shirt em janeiro e fevereiro são em maior número, o que é assustador. Aquela roupa típica de inverno, como cachecóis, gorros, casacos polares, etc etc por aqui ainda não saíram do armário este ano e provavelmente já não deverão sair. 

Felizmente tem havido alguma humidade, com manhãs de nevoeiro e neblinas matinais, que tem permitido os pequenos ribeiros irem levando alguma água. 

As previsões não estão animadoras, e como isto anda, apenas "peço" que continue a haver nevoeiros e dias nublados para não agravar muito a situação de falta de chuva.


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Fev 2020 às 14:44)

Olá,

Coloco aqui imagem da estação meteorológica "clássica" da Amareleja, tirada no início do mês. Não sei se ainda regista dados ou não (ver https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/arquivo/2015/ema-amareleja.html, não são explícitos nesse aspeto), mas tem um ar bastante íntegro.

Esta é a recordista nacional de temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada. É engraçado que tenha sido aqui, já que a estação está situada num ponto alto e dentro de uma mata (terá sido por isto?).

Pelos vistos a nova estação da Amareleja, que nós vemos no portal do IPMA, está uns quilómetros ao lado. Espero que tenham tido as duas a funcionar em simultâneo durante algum tempo para se poder ver as diferentes respostas e se poder ter séries devidamente encadeadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2020 às 14:58)

bandevelugo disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Coloco aqui imagem da estação meteorológica "clássica" da Amareleja, tirada no início do mês. Não sei se ainda regista dados ou não (ver https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/arquivo/2015/ema-amareleja.html, não são explícitos nesse aspeto), mas tem um ar bastante íntegro.
> 
> ...



Só falta a foto


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Fev 2020 às 15:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só falta a foto



É pá, eu consigo vê-la, será que para o Duarte Sousa está de alguma forma bloqueada?

Este IMGUR tem razões que a razão desconhece... Aqui vai de novo o link


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2020 às 18:49)

Ela eventualmente abre, demora é muito. A forma mais acertada de colocar a foto no fórum é entrar no imgur, clicar botão direito na imagem (ou ficar a carregar com o dedo na imagem no telemóvel), "copiar endereço da imagem" e depois usar a própria ferramenta de imagens do fórum (ícone da moldura) e colar lá esse link.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2020 às 19:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só falta a foto



Agora já consigo ver, mas antes não conseguia...  Assunto resolvido


----------



## trovoadas (16 Fev 2020 às 23:09)

Vamos a caminho da 4ª semana sem chuva por aqui... E vamos a todo o vapor! Durante os próximos 15 dias não está prevista qualquer precipitação e máximas sempre nos 20 ou ligeiramente acima. É quase certo que não choverá até final do mês o que dá a módica quantia de 0mm (esquecendo os trocos).

Hoje dia excelente... Mais um! Vento nulo e temperatura nos 20 ou até acima. A humidade nos solos está como de Maio se tratasse. É quase ridículo o cenário que vivemos/ estamos a viver.  Para mim é um sonho/pesadelo ou uma piada de mau gosto.


----------



## Fada (16 Fev 2020 às 23:36)

Hoje no Barlavento Algarvio esteve um lindo dia de sol com temperaturas a rondar os 22 graus ou mais.
Estava tão bom que fui à praia e não estive sozinha, na praia  estavam  mais de 100 pessoas, tanto na areia como dentro de água.
Será que a Primavera antecipada e sem chuva é para ficar??? Por mim adorava que fosse assim... mas para a agricultura e para as reservas de água vai ser um desastre.
Se calhar deviam já começar a construir a central de "dessalinização".


----------



## comentador (17 Fev 2020 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, O dia amanheceu com céu encoberto e por volta das 10h30 até às 12h00 ainda acumulou 0,5 mm. A primeira chuva de 2020. A "zero" já não ficamos. Por agora o vento começa a soprar de Noroeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2020 às 22:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e de Primavera. 

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Aproveitar agora a Primavera quando vier Abril vai estar frio e chuva.  Lá diz o velho ditado: "Fevereiro na praia, Abril na lama"


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2020 às 17:15)

Se isto for para continuar o cenário é sem dúvida catastrófico... Não quero acreditar nisso mas sim num Março/Abril algo húmidos...
Entretanto os valores de humidade no solo começam a ir para valores críticos, outra vez, em diversos locais do Sul.
A potência solar começa a secar tudo e vá lá que não tem feito vento...


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2020 às 20:32)

Um off topic. A Serra de Sao Mamede faz parte de uma Cordilheira que continua em Espanha. Sao os Montes de Toledo. Infelizmente muita gente nao sabe disto. Ja a fiz quase toda de carro. A Serra de Sao Mamede continua depois Como Sierra de San Pedro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2020 às 23:16)

frederico disse:


> Um off topic. A Serra de Sao Mamede faz parte de uma Cordilheira que continua em Espanha. Sao os Montes de Toledo. Infelizmente muita gente nao sabe disto. Ja a fiz quase toda de carro. A Serra de Sao Mamede continua depois Como Sierra de San Pedro.


Verdade. Aliás, a cordilheira dos montes de Toledo não só continua em Espanha, como também continua em Portugal. 

É uma cordilheira bastante antiga, que se encontra bastante erodida (ao contrário de outras). Por exemplo, a Cruz Alta, na Mealhada, é o ponto mais ocidental desta cordilheira. No entanto, não há continuidade até lá, simplesmente porque foi tudo erodido e, milhões de anos mais tarde, a zona do Pinhal Interior foi elevada. 

Uma característica desta cordilheira é o facto de ser formada por cristas de quartzito que se estendem ao longo de muitos quilómetros. 
A zona mais densa é a designada de "Mancha". Chama-se assim porque é uma mancha verde no meio dum "deserto". Há zonas da "Mancha" que têm acumulados superiores a 1000 mm, rodeada de regiões que nem 400 mm anuais têm de média. No entanto, é uma região bem remota e de bem difícil acesso, ainda hoje. Ainda hoje, a comunidade autónoma é designada de Castela-Mancha. 

Já andei na região e posso dizer que a paisagem é incrivelmente aborrecida. Uma pessoa sobe uma crista e pensa: "A paisagem deve mudar". Mas não! Uma pessoa desce do outro lado e volta a ver uma outra crista ao longe, e continua tudo assim ao longo de quilómetros e quilómetros!!! 

Há zonas onde os rios escavaram autênticas "portas". A mais conhecida é a designada de "Portas do Ródão", mas há outras. Talvez a mais impressionante seja o "Salto del Gitano", em Monfragüe. Para além das paisagem, a vida animal é impressionante: vi centenas de grifos a sobrevoar o vale, e ainda vi duas águias-imperiais.


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2020 às 09:35)

Tambem ja andei no Salto do Gitano. Nunca tinha visto tanto grifo na minha vida! Tem lá perto um castelo, que chegou a fazer parte do Reino de Portugal no reinado de D. Afonso Henriques.


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2020 às 13:46)

Janeiro, mês de mXrdX nas estações do IPMA em termos de acumulados no Sul. 

Fevereiro, outro mês de mXrdX. 

Se a Primavera não for pelo menos na média, as árvores não vão aguentar. Há alfarrobeiras e oliveiras a morrer! Incrível!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2020 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e ameno.

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Nas imagens da Volta ao Algarve que andou hoje pela Serra de Monchique, nota-se bem os danos que o incêndio de 2018 causou, mas já se vai vendo muitos eucaliptos a crescerem ao longo da serra, porque não fossem os eucaliptos que rebentam a serra mais parecia ser um deserto.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2020 às 22:15)

frederico disse:


> Janeiro, mês de mXrdX nas estações do IPMA em termos de acumulados no Sul.
> 
> Fevereiro, outro mês de mXrdX.
> 
> Se a Primavera não for pelo menos na média, as árvores não vão aguentar. Há alfarrobeiras e oliveiras a morrer! Incrível!



As alfarrobeiras e Oliveiras estão pálidas! Para recuperar é daqui para a frente. Estes 3/4 meses são vitais. Senão houver uma boa recarga da humidade dos solos não sei onde isto vai parar...Acho que numa próxima etapa as árvores vão entrar em colapso e morrer. Nas alfarrobeiras nota-se que derrepente secam ramos. Há muitas que estão mais de metade secas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2020 às 22:37)

frederico disse:


> Um off topic. A Serra de Sao Mamede faz parte de uma Cordilheira que continua em Espanha. Sao os Montes de Toledo. Infelizmente muita gente nao sabe disto. Ja a fiz quase toda de carro. A Serra de Sao Mamede continua depois Como Sierra de San Pedro.


Sim, após a Serra de S. Mamede, já em Espanha, continua a existir um sucessão de montanhas e não é por acaso que por vezes em situações convectivas se formam boas células do lado de lá da fronteira.  Da localidade de La Codosera (a 15km de Arronches) também são visíveis várias serras ao longo do horizonte para leste.
Esta foto foi tirada a caminho do ponto alto de S. Mamede para Leste. Lá bem ao fundo (mais ou menos a meio da foto, ligeiramente para a esquerda) avistam-se as montanhas que já fazem parte da dita Sierra de San Pedro:





Peço desculpa pelo Off-topic.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2020 às 23:04)

Ainda sobre o tema dos Montes de Toledo, fiz um mapa com todas as cristas quartzíticas pertencentes ao maciço geológico de Toledo: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1diQPtoWYdqThz2QtvDzKUv8LMqrDY2MV&usp=sharing


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2020 às 11:52)

Uau... O IPMA a prever temperaturas na ordem dos 23 a 25c até segunda. 
Incrível!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2020 às 22:54)

Boa Noite,
Ora pelo Alentejo também não há muito a relatar, pois o tempo tem sido igual em todo o lado. Temperaturas próximas dos 25ºC entre amanhã e segunda-feira.

A mínima mais baixa da semana foi de *2,1ºC*

Quanto à precipitação, é a desgraça total também.
Portalegre tem um acumulado mensal de 9.6mm, a normal de 71/2000 é de 95.5mm. Na netatmo, 1.8mm mensais sendo que grande parte foi dos dias em que houve nevoeiro.

Neste momento,* 8,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2020 às 23:25)

De volta ao Alentejo esta semana, sigo com 17.2ºC e vento de nordeste. Sim, 17 graus às 23h. Em Fevereiro.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2020 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
Dia de primavera excelente, só é pena ser nesta altura. Bom para passeios e para festejar o carnaval. Sempre ouvi dizer, "Carnaval na rua, Páscoa em casa" ou vice-versa.  Destaque para a valente amplitude térmica. 




















_____________
Máx: *23,4ºC*
Min: *2,0ºC*

Neste momento, *10,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2020 às 23:42)

18.3ºC com 13% HR na EMA de Portalegre, impressionante. Por aqui a uns metros mais abaixo, também 18.3ºC mas está num sobe e desce devido à direção variável do vento, 22% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2020 às 00:13)

Cheguei aos 19.5ºC há coisa de 10min e ainda continuo nos 19.3ºC, inacreditável para esta hora em Fevereiro, com vento moderado de NE.  A última vez que isto ocorreu foi exatamente há 3 anos no dia 23/02/2017, mas mesmo assim só chegou aos 19.0ºC pela 1 da manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2020 às 00:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cheguei aos 19.5ºC há coisa de 10min e ainda continuo nos 19.3ºC, inacreditável para esta hora em Fevereiro, com vento moderado de NE.  A última vez que isto ocorreu foi exatamente há 3 anos no dia 23/02/2017, mas mesmo assim só chegou aos 19.0ºC pela 1 da manhã.


Registo "só" quase menos 15ºC que tu. 

Ainda eu fico impressionado quando por vezes a temperatura máxima chega a descer 10ºC de um dia para o outro. 

*5,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Fev 2020 às 14:16)

Dia bastante quente no Alentejo 

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2020 às 18:37)

Boas,
Mínima de *2,1ºC *vs os 16,5ºC de mínima horária em Portalegre, choque térmica brutal.  Ainda assim, essa temperatura foi registada ás 8h porque durante toda a madrugada esteve sempre entre os 17/18ºC.

Termómetro do carro a rondar os 23ºC por volta das 14h. A partir de terça lá desce para valores mais próximos do normal.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2020 às 19:20)

Mínima de 17.1ºC aqui, deve ser a mais alta, se não das mais altas em Fevereiro. Máxima de 23.4ºC, e sigo agora com 19.4ºC a aumentar...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2020 às 00:32)

Nem é preciso dizer mais nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2020 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a mínima foi a mais baixa do mês.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2020 às 01:36)

Viragem de cenário completa por aqui, com 8.6ºC e 83% HR. 14ºC na EMA e nas estações amadoras na serra!


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2020 às 12:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Viragem de cenário completa por aqui, com 8.6ºC e 83% HR. 14ºC na EMA e nas estações amadoras na serra!



A mínima passou de 13,1 ºC ontem para os 3,7 ºC às 6h desta manhã. Isto principalmente por causa da mudança do quadrante do vento para NW... Portalegre é mesmo um caso de estudo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Fev 2020 às 14:52)

Também ja podem ver os dados da estação de Portalegre do Meteo Alentejo 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-portalegre/


----------



## Illicitus (26 Fev 2020 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Ontem foi dia de andar na estrada: Évora - Lagos. Apanhei chuva fraca desde Milfontes até Odeceixe. Ainda pensei que acumulasse mais qualquer coisa, mas pelas estações IPMA já vi que nem chegou a 2mm.


----------



## Illicitus (29 Fev 2020 às 12:18)

Já caíram umas pingas em Lagos. Deu para molhar a estrada e pouco mais.


----------



## cepp1 (29 Fev 2020 às 12:56)

Venham amigos Algarvios e Alentejanos venham para o Norte e para o Centro. Infelizmente penso que a vossa região (que adoro) está condenada a ser um deserto


----------



## trovoadas (29 Fev 2020 às 15:35)

Chove lá fora... Já vi vaporizadores daqueles dos parques temáticos que molham mais... É enervante este tempo! Para quem ainda tem alguma coisa é aproveitar para regar pois sempre ajuda a reter a humidade.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2020 às 18:26)

Boas,
Fevereiro vai chegando ao fim e deverá ser considerado dos mais secos e quentes desde que há registos. 
Lá passou mais uma frente que agora são as típicas dos nossos invernos. 
Acumulados de hoje:
Portalegre: *2.3mm*
Netatmo: *2mm*
Elvas: *1.5mm*

Mensais:
Portalegre: *12.1mm*
Netatmo. *3.8mm*
Elvas deve rondar os 3mm. 

Muito Triste! 

A média de 71/2000 para Portalegre é 95.5mm. No caso da minha zona, esta situação começou a ser mais sucessiva desde 2015 e provavelmente nos anos anteriores a esse, não deverá ter havido uma quebra muito significativa. 
Quanto ás temperaturas, entre 71/2000 estes foram os valores de temperatura máxima mais elevados nas duas estações do IPMA:
Portalegre: 22.5ºC (28/1987)
Elvas: 23ºC (21/2000)

O IPMA não disponibiliza para já, valores mais recentes, mas certamente que estes valores já foram batidos. 
De qualquer das maneiras, no domingo passado Portalegre registou 23,4ºC e na segunda-feira, Elvas registou 24,1ºC. 

A seca irá voltar a cobrir toda a região Sul. Entre amanhã e segunda deverá chover de forma razoável, mas depois disso não se vislumbram grandes acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Fev 2020 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuvisco/chuva fraca. Mesmo assim, ainda rendeu 1 mm, a EMA registou 0.8 mm.

Máxima: 17.9ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC

Assim, o mês acaba com 1 mm. .


----------



## cool (29 Fev 2020 às 19:40)

Boas.
Choveu um pouco de manhã...chuva fraca e em reduzida quantidade.
Apesar de aqui na Serra de Grândola estar tudo verde, esta foto tirada ontem mostra como a terra está seca a pouca profundidade.
Vê-se bem naquele cabeço ao centro da foto:





Hoje à tarde, quando o sol reapareceu e o vento parou ficou um final de dia cálido e ameno....como tem sido costume em Fevereiro:




Acabou com um pôr do sol interessante:




Mas apesar de ser bonito...a ameaça de seca severa torna-se mais provável com o avançar do calendário...
Amanhã entramos em Março...
Temo sinceramente pelos próximos meses.
.


----------

